# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Danke an die Finder Hamborg 30.09.19

## Hommi

Vielen Dank an die ehrlichen Finder, welche mein Material (Starboard 74l, Sailloft 3.3) am 30.09.19 in Hamborg an Land geholt haben. Leider konnte ich mich bei Euch nicht persnlich bedanken. Ihr wart schon weg als ich zu Fu in Hamborg ankam. Zum Glck war das Wasser noch angenehm warm zum Schwimmen.

Nochmals vielen Dank!!

Stefan

----------

